# Which oil..



## copperhead71

Which oil(or lubes) do you prefer to oil the five points in 70's and 80's afx slotcar's and can you guy's tell me your home made or household(around the house stuff if any),homemade lubes?Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31

I use Free-Jet and L.A.B. oil for my t-jets, for my faster cars I use G-Juice and G-Lube from BSRT.

Looking forward to hearing what stuff people use off the shelf at the auto parts store....


----------



## rideinstile

I 've been using Thunder oil for my T-Jets Magnatracitons etc. I was using Marvel Mystery oil and had a post on it here a while back, a bunch of the ugys here kind of talked me out of using it. I might just try it again though. :waveave


----------



## gonegonzo

I use Mystery Oil . You can find it in the auto section of Wallmart.

Gonzo


----------



## RacerDave

I use Thunder Oil. Its the closest thing I have found to the original Aurora red oil I used as a kid. Old dave.


----------



## copperhead71

copperhead71 said:


> Which oil(or lubes) do you prefer to oil the five point in 70's and 80's afx slotcar's and can you guy's tell me your home made or household(around the house stuff if any),homemade lubes?Thanks:thumbsup:


Thank's guy's...Need i ask(yes) if i find the original afx red oil is that the best?


----------



## Pomfish

I run Mobile One synthetic, works good on all cars on all points.
HTH

Keith


----------



## brownie374

Does it foul the motor brushes?


----------



## Pomfish

I don't believe it does, I use a pinpoint dispenser and try to use sparingly but have gotten too much in there on occasion and it didn't seem to bother the brushes.

A quart of this stuff will last you a lifetime. 
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*sTp* and baby oil. I know it sounds strange, but *sTp* has been great for me. It's a little thick, but once you run it in, it stays. Then you just freshen it up from time to time with baby oil. *sTp* will also freshen up silicon tires.

Rich 43:thumbsup:


----------



## demether

> Mobile One synthetic


Hi, 

could you give me the exact name of it , please ? because with customer laws is difficult to find US shops shipping some special h0 oil to France  so perhaps regular car oil will be easier to find at our local motor shop.

Thank you

dimitri


----------



## copperhead71

That is the exact name of the product/ It's made by the mobil.It's for car engines.Mobil is a oil/gas corp that's under the company name Exxon/Moble.....AND also thank's guy's for the info!some of my cars sound so dry like they need a drink of petro!(non mag's)


----------



## demether

thank you !

but I need the exact name and specification ( example : for 2 times or 4times motors, 15w40;etc...=


----------



## shipsgunner

I have been using AMSOIL 0W-20 oil for a while and it works well. It's synthetic so it wont foul and a single quart will last years...

Dan


----------



## Gary#8

Hi, I have been using ProLong Engine oil treatment. Does not seem to foul up the brushes. I use it on all types of cars from T-Jets to super stock magnet
cars. I use VooDoo comm drops on the comutator of my drag cars for that little extra burst of rpm.:thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu

Lucas air tool oil,works good on t-jet brushes too.


----------



## eastside johnny

I'm still using up some of the original red oil from the 60's!!...just for the pancke motors though and the Thunder oil for everything else. Regarding the STP, years ago when running sponge tires ( Not silicone sponge) the trick was to soak the tires in STP & spin off any excess ( a day of more before racing). The STP aided the traction of the sponge tires BUT you needed to clean it off the track before it dried & got HARD! Never used it on Silicone tires. If you soak them (silicone tires) in Coleman lantern fluid they will EXPAND like crazy and after they sit & dry out they will shrink to smaller that the original size ("Shrinks" as they were known around here). Good way to get a variety of sizes.


----------



## twolff

I used to use Mystery Oil until someone pointed out that it is a detergent additive for regular oils. It would also evaporate fairly quickly and the cars required what felt like constant oiling.

Automatic Transmission fluid is cheap and works great it you can stand the smell. I used it for a while too. It doesn't evaporate like Mystery Oil.

I've been using Thunder Oil since I ran across in on eBay. Stays put, dosen't stink, doesn't evaporate quickly.


----------



## Pomfish

demether said:


> thank you !
> 
> but I need the exact name and specification ( example : for 2 times or 4times motors, 15w40;etc...=


4 times (4cycle) and 5w30 Mobile 1 synthetic sold by the quart.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## coach61

copperhead71 said:


> Which oil(or lubes) do you prefer to oil the five points in 70's and 80's afx slotcar's and can you guy's tell me your home made or household(around the house stuff if any),homemade lubes?Thanks:thumbsup:


I'd tell ya but I would have to Kill Rich....


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

?????? Is it cat guts or ear wax?

Rich....That stuff works good too.....Zi..hey, what did I do..la


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Pomfish said:


> I run Mobile One synthetic, works good on all cars on all points. HTH
> 
> Keith


I thought I saw a post some time back where someone mentioned that the formula for Mobil 1 was changed within the last few years. Does it matter whether it is the old (no longer available) Mobil 1 or the current product?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## gotmark73

If it helps racers in countries other than USA BMW synthetic is Mobil 1, a little pricy but it is a lifetime worth, just hit a local dealer. If you can't find Mobil 1 thats an option.


----------



## copperhead71

*Thank's!*

Thank's every one,as usual i got exactly what i was looking for!(help)RE:homemades,industrial,and humor.thank's you guy's always come thru.:thumbsup::dude::thumbsup:and below!


----------



## A/FX Nut

Mobil 1 Synthetic. Be careful around the com and brushes. Any lubricant will foul them up is too much is used. Dust and dust made from brush wear will foul that area up. Dust likes to stick to oil. Randy.


----------



## demether

I found some bike oil in my cellar :




















100% synthetic, premium racing quality (I use it in my 2 pocket bikes ^^ )...does it work for ho cars, so I don't have to buy another oil bottle ?


----------



## demether

Nobody knows if my ubber quality racing pro competition bike oil will work on my h0 cars ? :lol:


----------



## Hornet

The idea behind synthetics is they're attracted to heat,so the oil will migrate itself to the hottest point of the car,and that is the com,so be careful using it on any rotating point that is close to your heat source the com.:thumbsup:


----------



## demether

but you think there is no risk of melted plastic or whatever with this type of oil ? 

thank you


----------



## Bill Hall

*Adequate vs Optimum*

ANY oil is better than NO oil. There is no magic wand to prevent chassis fires.

Regular service and attentive driving habits are what keep plastic from melting. 

Based on a lifetime of repairing big cars, little cars, equipment, gadgets and tools, novelties and collectibles, I would presume that, like any "Two Stroke Oil", it would be an adequate lubricant; but would become extra gummy/sticky after short periods of down time due to the extra additives. 

Ever notice how yer chainsaw, hedge clippers, or yard blower are always a gooey mess? Unlike a cycle with a contained tank of premix or an injection system, the open nature of slotcars would tend to attract more compost from the environment/track.

Recommended lubricants are just that, "They are recommended...your results may vary." Just my humble O.


----------



## resinmonger

And that is why he is known as Dr. Hall to many. :thumbsup:


----------



## demether

thank you bill for your opinion. I'll try my super racing oil, we'll see what happens :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## copperhead71

demether said:


> but you think there is no risk of melted plastic or whatever with this type of oil ?
> 
> thank you


That's the other reason i posted this thread!thank's:thumbsup:Huh..someone else had a car catch fire,oh that's why nobody mentioned,corn..vegetable,(cooking oil's)oh a,that's what i heard they'll catch fire..a..but it was'nt me..a..


----------



## resinmonger

NTxSlotCars said:


>


Subtle, Rich, subtle... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbitracing

i use rcr lube it is the best he makes comm drops oils and greases and also don't forget about his tire cleaner it is amazing

you can get is from

498 Green Lane & RT. 13


For More Info: Please call Marcus or Marie

SHOP 215-826-0996

Mobile 267-528-4324
__________________
RC REFURB ETC. THE WAY TO GO FOR DEALS & STEALS & GREAT PRODUCTS


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## copperhead71

Yes for my carrrrr,It's s.t.peeee.(old commercial):thumbsup:


----------



## shipsgunner

martybauer31 said:


> I use Free-Jet and L.A.B. oil for my t-jets, for my faster cars I use G-Juice and G-Lube from BSRT.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what stuff people use off the shelf at the auto parts store....


Actually, Im with you Marty... :thumbsup:

Dan Mueller


----------



## LDThomas

Free-Jet and L.A.B. are both off the shelf lubricants available at many fine stores. You just need to know what to grab...


----------



## martybauer31

LDThomas said:


> Free-Jet and L.A.B. are both off the shelf lubricants available at many fine stores. You just need to know what to grab...


Do tell.....


----------



## Bill Hall

C'mon.....Spill it!


----------



## LDThomas

*And the winner is...*

No can do... Professional ethics! :tongue:

By the way, have you ever heard of Thomas' H:OyL? :dude::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

*Which Oil!*

Thanks guy's for all the responces...I'm glad i got all these...and i'm still trying them all!(glad i asked WHICH OIL and not .....What oil ?) tell people thank you for responding to the post,and ask the question a little broad like......which oil do you use on the five points in afx car's.... so a wide variety of people on the board will(maybe)respond! ALL those nice people who respond to my post with Very accurate info make this a awsome site.:tongue: AND what does trolling mean?


----------



## BrentCorvette

I always use mobile 1 synthetic as lube...for my slotcars that is.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Pomfish said:


> 4 times (4cycle) and 5w30 Mobile 1 synthetic sold by the quart.
> Thanks,
> Keith


 I was in Target yesterday getting a quart of oil for the lawn mower and saw the Mobil 1 synthetic. Right now I can't remember if there were multiple grades of the synthetic, although I do know there were some Mobil 1 quarts not marked as synthetic.

For those that go with Mobil 1, do you all use the 5w30 grade? If I can't find the 5w30, will another grade (like 10w30 or 10w40) also work?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## SwamperGene

Hornet said:


> The idea behind synthetics is they're attracted to heat,so the oil will migrate itself to the hottest point of the car,and that is the com,so be careful using it on any rotating point that is close to your heat source the com.:thumbsup:


**bump**

I used to use Mobile1 til I got tired of the black mess it creates. I've since switched to the lighter oils, using "just enough" as needed. Heavy oils slow things like toy cars down _a lot_.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

NTxSlotCars said:


> *sTp* and baby oil. I know it sounds strange, but *sTp* has been great for me. It's a little thick, but once you run it in, it stays. Then you just freshen it up from time to time with baby oil. *sTp* will also freshen up silicon tires.
> 
> Rich 43:thumbsup:


I'm assuming the baby oil is good for the rash on your butt too, after getting beat???  RM


----------



## Guest

I was using AMALIE but it has gotten hard to find these days. I recently found a new one that is synthetic and the best I've used yet......Liquid Bearings.....sold on E-Bay......even has a needle applicator!


----------



## joegri

i thought i read somewhere that oil used for guns was a good choice. i hav,nt tried it but i,m curios. anybody ever tried this lube?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

"... better than it has to be."


----------



## Grandcheapskate

joegri said:


> i thought i read somewhere that oil used for guns was a good choice. i hav,nt tried it but i,m curios. anybody ever tried this lube?


Years back on the old DL, when it was still quite active, there was a post about using a gun oil for parts of the chassis. Here's the post I saved from years ago (the author shall remain nameless)...the initial part of the post is speaking about Lifelike Track cleaner and the discussion is about pancake chassis.

Quote...

Aye, it is simply the best "comm drops" you can get
for the old TJet motors. I've tried every solution of
Comm Drops available (mostly R/C racing ones from
Trinity and RevTech) but others have come along, and all got
the "test" on the Dyno. The best stuff is the LifeLike
Track Cleaner, it helps "blow off" any oil that gets
on the brushes, as you don't have to take the chassis
apart to use it.

It also seems to cut the arcing between the brush
spring and the bottom of the brush, which is also a
plus. Also, it is my "first line" of treatment on NOS 
chassis, to get a baseline reading before I tune and
lap them, it breaks up the 30 year old coagulated goo
that Aurora put on the chassis originally as "lube".

If you really want the other "shoe" to go with the
Lifelike, get some Thunderoil from Steve Street, but
only use it on the bottom armature hole, one drop with
a toothpick.

For all the other lubrication (top gears, cluster
shaft, rear axle) use BreakFree CLP, it comes in a 4
ounce bottle for about $4.50 at gun shops or sporting
goods places, even some hardware stores carry it. It
is what I have found/tested/prooved to be the best at
extracting the last of the power from these little
motors. You have to shake it before use, as it
separates when it sits. It is the "fountain of youth"
for TJets. With these three fluids, you are
good to go.

End quote...

Joe


----------



## JVerb

The CLP stands for cleaner, lubricant and protectant (is that a word). I try and put it on a car the day before and let it dry out. This stuff leaves a slick film on the parts it is applied to. When I get to the track I touch up with Purple Max, Free Jet, L.A.B., or yes a little H:OyL.


----------



## bearsox

*I started trying to use the stuff i found in the fishing tackle department like reel grease and oils. Use the grease on the arm hole as it won't travel up the shaft and the oil on the top plate as it's light and don't collect much debris. Still hasn't helped me REEL in the fast guys like Verb yet !

Bear :freak: *


----------



## slotnewbie69

labelle 109 plastic friendly oil in the needle applicator,and labelle 106 plastic friendly grease with ptfe(sparingly!)in the gears.i use the oil for tjets and afx,grease for the inlines and sidewinders.


----------



## [email protected]

I do not tune for serious racing other then at home. I've been using Mobil 1 0w-30. I also use Mobil 1 on my Jeep, Yota, Ford plow truck and the 15W50 variety on the small four cycle engines for mowers with out a single hiccup. I've been using this for 9 years and the Tyco chassis do fine with no melt down. Use it sparingly without getting it on your tires or track. It will damage those if it sits on it. I also use a "plastic safe" contact cleaner made by QD on the brush areas to keep things running smooth. 

There are probably other synthetics that work fine but this is just my experience.


----------



## Pomfish

How about Tri-Flow oil?
Anyone use it?
I just picked up a large can at my local Flea Market. I am going to spray it into a jar and then pour it into a needle applicator.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Grandcheapskate

[email protected] said:


> I do not tune for serious racing other then at home. I've been using Mobil 1 0w-30. ... Use it sparingly without getting it on your tires or track. It will damage those if it sits on it.


Wow, 0W30, I've never seen that grade.

Question - If it will damage track, which is plastic, would it not then be a problem with the plastic on the chassis? Other guys have used it so I'm guessing the answer is no, but it's interesting you mention this. Have you seen it damage the track? What kind of damage does it do?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## [email protected]

The chassis seem fine but I've seen it on the my maintenance section of a piece of track create a soft spot. Do keep in mind one thing though, my maintenance section of track is old Aurora lock and joiner with an extra section of lap counter without the counting wheel. The oil had been on it in a storage unit for 8 months, including over the summer. My chassis seem to be a different material then the track plastics.


----------



## LeeRoy98

Pomfish said:


> How about Tri-Flow oil?
> Anyone use it?
> I just picked up a large can at my local Flea Market. I am going to spray it into a jar and then pour it into a needle applicator.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


Tri-Flow use to be one of my secret weapons. I used white grease lightly on all axle and gear lube points and then oiled very lightly with Tri-Flow just prior to a heat. Seemed to be like water and ice, you know where neither is all that slick but the combination is incredibly slick?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## DeliveryBoy 150

BrentCorvette said:


> I always use mobile 1 synthetic as lube...for my slotcars that is.


So do I. MOBILE 1!


----------



## Pomfish

LeeRoy98 said:


> Tri-Flow use to be one of my secret weapons. I used white grease lightly on all axle and gear lube points and then oiled very lightly with Tri-Flow just prior to a heat. Seemed to be like water and ice, you know where neither is all that slick but the combination is incredibly slick?
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Sooooooooooo, What's your New secret weapon?


----------



## bkreaume

Would some one mind break this down for me.

I read this thread and all the oil recomendations. Can someon expalin which kind of oil goes where.? or even a link to the info ould be great. I am mainly have autoworld pancakes right now.

thanks


----------



## slotnewbie69

you want to put a tiny amont anywhere you have a bearing.axles,armature shaft,and also a tiny bit under the gears helps.the hole in the bottom of the chassis is where the armature shaft gets oiled.not too much,or you will get your brushes all icky,and a dirty coom plate while yer at it.


----------



## copperhead71

A few fantastic people answered a similar question a while back/i bear the right to BUMP!


----------



## Green Destiny

Some stuff to try is Inox Supreme Lubricant. Also seems to improve conductivity.


----------



## beast1624

Green Destiny said:


> Some stuff to try is Inox Supreme Lubricant. Also seems to improve conductivity.


I have searched high and low in our area for it but can't find it. Had little luck finding it online too. I would love to give it a try.


----------



## HO_Only

The sponsor of this forum sells a complete of line oils and Lubricants
http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Chemicals---Supplies.html
I've had good luck with all of them....


----------



## TGM2054

HO_Only said:


> The sponsor of this forum sells a complete of line oils and Lubricants
> http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Chemicals---Supplies.html
> I've had good luck with all of them....


Khim has some great stuff, he stands behind it and is a great person to deal with. I swear by his products.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have used the Conducta Lube & Cleaner, it does all it advertises and more, some of the best com drops out there & I have tried many. 

I did not realize he was a sponsor here on HT

I am sure his oils are of quality as well

Many Thanks for a great product and sponsoring this board

Boosted


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Thanks for the "plug" guys. I respect everyone having their favorite lubes but I am still amazed at the fantastic results with Conducta-Lube on comms and brushes. I wish more people would give it a try. It is truly a product that does what it says.


----------



## alpink

basic, inexpensive oil for slot cars? transmission fluid


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Basic is good, cheap is okay but, I prefer to use products made specifically for the application to get the very best results.


----------



## alpink

slotsalot, me too, which is why I made my previous recommendation (in another thread) but I thought a mention of an option which is readily available to the masses ( the run off of a used quart would probably last the average home racer months if not years) couldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Like I said before, I respect everyone's personal choice for lubes. It's like liquor, everyone's got their favorite drink. As for Aero-Car's products, just want to share something that I found to be really good and designed specifically for slot cars. Very low viscosity and very high lubricity. Those (2) key qualities really enhance the performance of slot cars. The economics of Aero-Car's products are in the effectiveness and the small amounts needed to do the job. I'm more about performance than I am about saving a few pennies. JMHO.


----------



## slotking

i do have my on concoction but always willing to try new stuff!
as soon as i get a real job (ie one that let me afford toy stuff) I will give it try

for tjets are you saying Conducta Lube on the arm busing hole? on the brushes?
use the 2 other chems 1 for the gears and 1 for the axles and pinion hole?


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Slotking, Thanks much for having an open mind.

Condcuta-Lube on arm areas including lower pivot hole, brushes, and comm plate. If you have the chassis disassembled, now's a good time to shine the comm plate with a fingernail buffing block. Give yourself a clean, fresh start (so to speak).

Super Speed Gear Lube only on all gears and idler pivot shaft.

Bearing oil on all axles and cluster gear shaft hole.

All applications are done in very small amounts.

Remind me to update my T-Jet Lube chart, forgot the Idler Pivot Shaft.


----------



## slotking

thanks

just got back in from the challenge
as soon I can sell some slot car stuff, I will look into it


----------



## Crank_It_Up

here's an interesting read I stumbled on a few days ago, thought some might enjoy....

_Yes, I use only Dexron II. 

I'm a chemist who resurrected my childhood trains about 25 years ago and had to clean every last wheel journal of every car, the bushings of every motor, and the gears of every power truck. I had lubricated them as a kid with light machine oil. It all turned to gum. 

As a chemist, I know that refined natural oils have unsaturation that eventually will oxidize. Over time, this produces the gum. Synthetics don't and therefore won't. 

I use Dexron II because as a kid I also ran Aurora Thunderjet 500 slot cars and used their Special Racing Oil. Never a problem, even when we used way too much. Later, when I found the slot car set after having spent my teen years working on cars, I found the near-empty bottle of Special Racing Oil. I opened it and immediately recognized the smell - transmission fluid! 

Then I got to thinking about why they would use it. It does not conduct electricity, so it is safe around motors. It has a low viscosity that is relatively constant over a broad temperature range, so whether cold or hot, it's viscosity is about the same. It will not gum up, it is compatible with plastics, metals, and paint. 

You can wipe it up with a tissue if you get it on the painted surface of your model. If you put too much, it will just sling off, but a film will remain and stay where it is needed. And you can buy a lifetime supply for less than $2.00! What a deal! 

I have been using Dexron II exclusively as my only wet lubricant for over 20 years and have never had a problem and have NEVER had to go back and clean up a sticky residue. If I feel there is not enough residual fluid on a bearing surface, I'll add a little more. 

I have purchased the Labelle 108 oil for the needle oiler and immediately dumped the full container of oil in my truck's engine and replaced the fluid with Dexron II. I don't use grease, I don't use three different types of (expensive) liquid oils for special purposes, I only use transmission fluid._

here is the link
http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/1932


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

"To each his own". 

However, If you think about it, toy manufacturers are all about cheap and abundant to make toys affordable. Thus, they found transmission fluid to fit "that" criteria. As for Model Motoring, Aurora, etc, etc, it was all there was back then. Been there, done that, moved on. There are oils and lubricants today that are far more lubristic than ATF. To me, slot cars and equipment are special. They deserve to be maintained with the latest products that are designed specifically for them. I don't believe in "cheap and abundant" just to save a few pennies. I'm on a budget like everyone else but, not afraid to spend some on better performance. Isn't that what racing is all about?

As a chemist, I'm surprised you don't see past the "rationale" of the toy makers and desire something better for yourself. As I say again, "to each his own".


----------



## Crank_It_Up

> As a chemist, I'm surprised you don't see past the "rationale" of the toy makers and desire something better for yourself.


hmm... since you used you instead of he, it appears you are talking to me? I am neither a chemist or the author, just the messenger. Your point is well taken I'm guessing since the link was from a model railroad forum, the "lubristic" qualities may not have been as important as cost, availability, failure to gum up, etc., etc.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Sorry Crank,

Should have read your opening statement more carefully.


----------



## Hornet

My concoction will probably blow you away too.

Amsoil Synthetic 75/90w gear lube and Motor prep pre-lube break-in lube,mixed 1/2 and 1/2:thumbsup:
Both are clingers,and work relatively well mixed together


----------



## [email protected]

I use bar and chain oil. 



J/k:hat:



Mobil 1 15w50 0n axle and Mobil 1 5W30 armatures. Not much for gunking up, but oiling will need to be done more often than the Aurora red. After 14 years there is no sign of chassis breakdown from the oil.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have been playing around a little with some oil blends since I now have a means to accurately test a cars performance & I really like the 5-50wt Mobil 1 with just enough AT fluid to color it pink, for almost everything. I had an JL-tjet that went 125 laps solid, on an 85 foot lane length track with only a small drop on the arm and idler shaft, no problems at all and it could have went further. I am not much an inline car fan, but my SS that I have tried it on seem to do very well and a little goes a long way. 

Boosted


----------



## Hornet

Jeff if you're running mag cars or anything that has metal to metal contact,you might want to look into adding a high Zinc content additive to your mix.
Zinc gives you the wear factor,and oil manufacture's have cut the zinc content to almost nil these days.
I use Motor Prep a high zinc content break-in lube in my mix,but any camshaft break-in lube will work


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Hornet, I will check it out, Have not seen the "Motor Prep" brand around here but will give a look for it the next time I am at the auto parts store, which for me lately has been almost every day. I can see an RPM difference on the dyno between oil blends and brands, Only time & laps will tell for the wear factors.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet

You'll probably have a tough time finding it.
If you got a high performance /high end machine shop,that does fairly radical engines,check with them.
It's not common,i have 2 bottles of the stuff and i hoard it.

I'm looking at the bottle,and there's no web address on the bottle.

It's called "MOTORPREP" ,Engine Components Prelube

Made by HY-Lift,a division of SPX Corp,Muskegon Michigan.


Some more off the bottle.

Motorprep increases the load carrying capacity of engine oil to prevent galling and scuffing
Reconmended for use on camshaft lobes,lifters,rocker arms,pushrod tips,valve stems,engine bearings and timing components.
Apply liberally to surfaces requiring pre-lubrication prior to engine oil circulation.
And it's a pretty red colour,lol

Ever since i went to my combo of synthetic gear lube/Slick 50 and this stuff,5 years ago,i haven't piled up "any" bearings,in my hotrods,and i probably put more laps on my fast cars then most guys:thumbsup:.
Considering i used to get maybe a season or season-n-half out of a bearing before it got rough,or piled up,i like the life i'm getting out of them now

I also use my mix to lube a couple old wore out desk fans,and they stay running smoother and faster then using straight oil or grease.

I'm happy with my mix,but Kihms sending me some of his oil to try out soon,so you never know i might change


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I definitely like the Conducta lube of his, I have never tried his oils.

Boosted


----------



## Gerome

Try this stuff.

http://www.compcams.com/Products/CC-'Lubricants'-1.aspx


----------



## Hornet

Gerome,have you tried it yet?

I've been sorta wondering about trying some of their oil on a slotcar.
Rick


----------



## Gerome

Hornet said:


> Gerome,have you tried it yet?
> 
> I've been sorta wondering about trying some of their oil on a slotcar.
> Rick


I haven't yet but I will. I work there.

PM me your address and I'll send you some when I get it.


----------



## Hornet

Man you have access to some good info then:thumbsup:.
Anyway you can get Scooter to authorize some slot car oil tests,lol

Hokay pm sent
Rick


----------



## Gerome

Hornet said:


> Man you have access to some good info then:thumbsup:.
> Anyway you can get Scooter to authorize some slot car oil tests,lol
> 
> Hokay pm sent
> Rick


I wish he would. I told them they should sponsor some races.


----------



## Hornet

Hey you were on the ball:thumbsup:
I wonder if you worked the Tax write off angle,if he'd go for it,lol:wave:

I still got a brand new 306S cam kit sitting in my basement for a 401 AMC that you guys custom ground for me years ago,got sidetracked,and it's still in the box,lol.
Rick


----------



## Hornet

Gerome,i was wondering about Comp's break-in oil too,do you know if it carries more of the anti-wear additives then the standard oil


----------



## copperhead71

bump...hope these kind people still answer my questions?


----------



## beast1624

I'll answer the same as martybauer did in post 2: I use Free-Jet a nd L.A.B. I haven't found anything better.


----------



## helivaguy

been using this for years on my rc helis and slot cars and its the best lube i have found,will last forever and will not attract dirt..









http://www.triflowlubricants.com/Tri-Flow_Superior_Dry_Lubricant.html


----------



## LeeRoy98

I've used Tri-Flow for years also. One of my "secrets" (now don't tell anyone!) was to use white grease on any bearing point (other than the one near the comm!) the night before a race and then use a drop of Tri-Flow just before the race. I have always equated to water on ice... each is slick in it's own right but combined they are super slick!! 

Now remember... don't tell anyone!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## copperhead71

Bump..one more time!


----------



## stirlingmoss

dont buy into the so-called special slot car oil,i tried them all and nothing beats tri-flow..


----------



## slotking

are there local stores that carry it in the pin oilers?

I have made my oil from a combo of lucas oil treatment and synthetic Quaker oil
. have to put on and give it few minutes to thin out


----------



## stirlingmoss

bicycle and motorcycle shops and most hobby stores that sell heli stuff have it,
i purchased a bottle of it and put it in my micro oiler which you can buy empty also.


----------



## slotking

thank you kind Sir!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwater slot

Lol which oil


----------

